# Since ive taken a bit of stick......



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

tell you what we can all use this thread to post a pic of your selves about a month or so before you started taking steroids, im sure some of you will post pics of yourself after youve done a cycle but i would love to see those pics where your thinking about taking steroids but not yet touched them


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

its an idea but i dont think many will post there pics up mate


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

god if i find this 1 of me at 22 trained for 6 months you wouldnt belive it i walked into a gym at 10 stone..........im about 16 now


----------



## more muscle (Sep 14, 2007)

jjb1,

thats amazing.

You must tell us your routine and what cycle u used???

16 stone cant be easy to maintain if u were 10 stone to start.

I'm 13 stone now and used to be 12. Just 4 weeks into my 1st cycle I'd like to be 14 stone+.


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

more muscle said:


> jjb1,
> 
> thats amazing.
> 
> ...


have you only gained 1 stone natty mate now your using gear???


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

magic torch where bouts are you in essex


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

not one pic up yet, just as i thought


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Even if others did start gear early perhaps they advised you against doing the same because they learnt the hard way and dont want you to make the same mistakes they did.

What others do is irrelevant. Do what you wanna do mate


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Bulldozer said:


> Even if others did start gear early perhaps they advised you against doing the same because they learnt the hard way and dont want you to make the same mistakes they did.
> 
> What others do is irrelevant. Do what you wanna do mate


Just thought this should be a little bigger for us s'reknaw to read clearly


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

and what mistakes are these? what can go wrong? like i said i dont want to be a competitive bb so im not going o be using for the next 20 years


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

marts_uk said:


> and what mistakes are these? what can go wrong? like i said i dont want to be a competitive bb so im not going o be using for the next 20 years


I am no expert on these matters but some can be:-

Tendon and ligament strength wont be upto scratch for the increased muscular strength, so you may end up injured.

Im guessing here, but you probably dont know your body well enough in order to maintain the gains from a cycle. You probably have not perfected your training and diet to a high standard.

So your do a cycle, make some good gains and then more than likely loose them. Then do another cycle, yo yo..... yo yo. You get the idea.

Are you not making gains now??


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Why you should wait to reach your genetic potential before starting AAS

Well, for one I know I didn't, but I learned good bit about nutrition, proper form and preventing injury first, trained natty for 3 months to see if I stick with it, gained over a stone, trained on 14/14 10mg D another 3 months, gained another stone... I wouldn't actually started full blown course yet, but training aggravated my pubertal gyno and I started letro to kill it, then letro killed my libido (that was low enough without it) and I got ****ed


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Wish I had pics, I would post them no prob. The reason? You woulnd't see a great deal of difference from jsut before my first course, and the end of it.

This is what I am saying to you, they aint going to do much for you in relation to your goals, that you can just do yourself naturally and at the very minimum save your money! THEY ARENT A MAGIC BULLET!!!

Seriously, you say you only want two ish stone - you can get that in 10 weeks on gear, yes, but most of it will be water and will drop back off again, leav ing you with - maybe - a 10lb max muscular gain, and that will only be because its your first cycle... and only IF you eat and train 100% correctly....

Which brings me full circle - if you eat and train 100% correctly you will add quality muscle like I did without the gear anyway. And without the water/bloat if you are smart.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

PS, Having said all that, I am sure that if you go ahead and decide to do it anyway (its your right to put whatever you like into your body after all) the people on this board will help you do it as safely and effectively as possible....


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

I strongly beleive it doesn't really matter what anyone says if you have made your mind up to take steroids, then you will do.

I did my first course just before my 20th birthday but i had already built a fairly good foundation from training powerlifting style from the age of 16 and then with experienced powerlifters from the age of 17 and so was already squating 180kg, 110 for a couple and deadlifting 180-200kg and was around 13 and a half stone.

People avised me i was too young but my mind was made up and therefore i did start steroids which saw me using 250mg sus and 100mg deca a week for 10 weeks for my first cycle which i though was great and took me to over 15 stone and my lifts and strength up aswell.

End of the day, if you want to use gear then go ahead but be sensible, im sure you will, and use this forum for what it is meant for, asking advice on your cycle, pct etc and also make use of the training and diet forums as steroids alone will not build a good physique alone. The amount of people i have seen it gyms that use AAS and still lift **** all and bearly look like they have ever trained is unbeleivable. So get your training and diet 100% and get everything planned, post a training programme in the training forum and get advice etc with that and then the same with a diet and then stick to this relegiously and then the steroids should just be a supplement to aid you.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> tell you what we can all use this thread to post a pic of your selves about a month or so before you started taking steroids, im sure some of you will post pics of yourself after youve done a cycle but i would love to see those pics where your thinking about taking steroids but not yet touched them


Picture was taken earlier this year (May) - totally natural after almost 2 years without any gear (was in and out out of country with work) - had been back in uk for 2 months. Smallest I've ever been...look at my arms lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> and what mistakes are these? what can go wrong? like i said i dont want to be a competitive bb so im not going o be using for the next 20 years


well when i first started 18yrs ago i did not want to be a competitive BB either but things just happen, can i ask if you have no interest in competing why use steroids?? for me it was peer pressure at the time and yes i used when i was 18yrs old and wished i let my natural muscle mature more before starting...

i am going to delete the first lot of posts on this thread as it is just abusive posts.

i have no idea why the guys are saying you are sulking maybe a missed a post i will also move this to the pic section as it has nothing to do with information about using steroids.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> god if i find this 1 of me at 22 trained for 6 months you wouldnt belive it i walked into a gym at 10 stone..........im about 16 now


Lets have a look at you then...


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> not one pic up yet, just as i thought


You will find that dude...lots of poo chatters.

The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

my pics are on here, not too hard to find them...


----------



## brandon1 (Sep 24, 2007)

i weighed just 9 stone when i first started training, and used to thia box at this weight if i can find a pic of me when i was that weight then i will gladly post it, not sure what you trying to achieve in compairing your self with guys who are not clean, if your not happy with yourself then it dosnt matter how many pics people post up. i know weigh a good 16stone off season and get down to around 14 stone when competin, inever touched gear unitl i was 21 ( that fives years natty ) and manged to build my self up to a good 13.5 stone of which this was my last fighting weight. its an individual choice and not one that should be forced on any one as its a life style.


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

this is me.... :crazy:










advice on my first cycle would be great


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here ya go...pic immediately prior to first AAS use, after almost a decade of training for strongman, followed by a truly horrendous 7 month crash diet to come down from 130kg to 80 something kg.

Lost a fair bit of muscle doing that but had to get out of training for strength so in typical fashion went balls out 100% in the opposite direction.

Thereafter my first cycle was quite succesful but also stopped me training for a good long while for the simple reason that I lost interest in training naturally and was looking to start a family (still am!) with my wife so cycling consistently was not appealing, but neither was training clean anymore.

My advice is to keep the genie in the bottle for as long as you can.

I had some pretty good lifts as a big fat strongman, clean. I had an OK "beach" physique, clean. I also learned a hell of a lot about training, nutrition etc - enough to publish a book on the subject, coach a great many athletes, own my own gym and get a decent amount of press here and there - things that I might never have learned / done if I'd gone straight to AAS.

I now have my long term plan sorted out, and will no doubt jump back "on" once my new business is stable and my family is growing and financially secure.

Till then I'll be playing at training, eating a bit slack and staying clean.

BTW I put on 46 lbs of bodyweight on my first cycle. 26lbs LBM, 20 lbs blubber and water.

Cheers,

WeeG.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

I only have 1 pic of myself pre gear. I trained for 3.5 years naturally before i started gear use at age 21. However the photo is not digital so not on my computer right now, its a photo photo lol from one of those ancient cameras that you had to have developed 

I do however have a picture of myself from when i was injured. I went down to 15 stone 7 which was the same weight and v simmilar size of me when i was natural just pre aas.

My stats before aas were (at age 21) 18.5 inch arms, 35 inch waist, 50 inch chest, 18 inch neck (didnt measure legs back then lol).

In this pic i think my arms are around 19 inch and i have 33 inch waist so im sightly leaner but simmilar size.

I hadnt trained for 5 weeks and been off gear for quite a bit longer than that and suffering from depression. I believe it is v important to build a natural base to start, firstly for health reasons and secondly because it gives a natural frame for one to then start building more size onto...a natural solid crust of muscle is v important, also allows strength to be at a certain level before the use of performance enhancers.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

me before anything at 11 stone..










me on prohormones..










me after cutting down..










pretty much where i am now once i stuck the needles in 

wish i could get back to being that cut!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

jjb1 said:


> god if i find this 1 of me at 22 trained for 6 months you wouldnt belive it i walked into a gym at 10 stone..........im about 16 now


Thats progression mate, you don't start lifting to stay the same size....

I went from 67kg to 94kg in around 2 years.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

oh and ive been off for a good 6 months to a year and im a bit more cut and the same size. cutting down!


----------

